# Pensacola Beach, December 5th



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My friend Laird and I got up early Friday morning and got set up just about first light. Kicked off with a couple of catfish, but before long Laird landed a beautiful Bull Red that measured 32". 

What followed was a busy morning catching just about everything we see in the Panhandle surf. We caught a mess of Whiting, a couple of Gaff Sail Cats, too many hardheads, two blue fish with one in the 3-4 pound range, a pair of small sharks, a legal puppy Drum, a miniature Pompano (Laird's first) and a single Southern Ray. Amazing morning with a really great guy.

I had a huge hit on a Mackerel carcass I would have to say was a monster Red, or more likely a shark. Thought I had a good hook set, but lost him early. 

Then, just after Laird left, I got my Bull, a 37" fatty that took me about 100 yards down the beach before I could get her on dry land. A tourist offered to snap a pic, then revived and back into the Gulf. 

Super fun day! Praise God for bringing fish our way!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*The Reel in Laird's Picture*

Just wanted to add the identity of the surf reel in Laird's pic. I've followed Okuma's Trio line since it's inception and really like them. Guess the last Trio was out for ICast, but I just got wind of it a couple of weeks ago. It's a Trio Rex Arena Surf 60, and I'm pretty impressed, again! It's purpose built for the surf and hit the market at a very reasonable price (under $100). I had broken down the one pictured to see what the inside looked like, added a little lube and let Laird try it out. It's got a great look with it's long-cast spool and small body, is very simple and strong and has a metal stand to boot. Very nice reel out of the box and can be improved with radically with a couple of key upgrades.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great look'in bull Joe. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice fish Joe. Its nice to be able to catch fish just weeks before christmas. Whenever I get a chance I'll put up a thread showing the stripers and hybrids and white bass i've managed to snag since I moved to Georgia. In case you don't remember me, you sold me the Daiwa millionaire classic lefty reel


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Tcheeks38 said:


> Nice fish Joe. Its nice to be able to catch fish just weeks before christmas. Whenever I get a chance I'll put up a thread showing the stripers and hybrids and white bass i've managed to snag since I moved to Georgia. In case you don't remember me, you sold me the Daiwa millionaire classic lefty reel


Remember you well, my friend. Hope that reel is serving you well. Please stay in touch!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice reds and pretty reel as well.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pretty fish beautiful day gorgeous reel makes for picture perfect fishing got to love the surf


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice red Joe, knew I should have gone fishing instead of to the Rod Room, lol.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

6.5 mike said:


> Nice red Joe, knew I should have gone fishing instead of to the Rod Room, lol.


Depends on what you picked up! lol!


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice. Interesting reel too. What kind of line capacity?
Thanks


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

rydabyk said:


> Nice. Interesting reel too. What kind of line capacity?
> Thanks


340 of 14 mono = a lot of braid!


----------



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice fish and reel! I actually just got the same reel from Tackle Direct. I will be going to Destin 19-Dec and plan to use it in the surf. Question, what did you use for bait? Thanks!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Surfster said:


> Nice fish and reel! I actually just got the same reel from Tackle Direct. I will be going to Destin 19-Dec and plan to use it in the surf. Question, what did you use for bait? Thanks!!


We used mostly shrimp with a little cut mackerel and mullet thrown in for good measure. Most caught on the shrimp. The shark hit mackerel.

Great reel! I'll put together an upgrade kit with improved drag, two additional bearings and an aluminum jigging knob just for kicks. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Joe for the info! Yes, interested in the upgrade.


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

3 sets of Pacbay minima casting guides, 2 tips, a reel seat, & some x-flock tubing. Had to have something to play with.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Surfster said:


> Thanks Joe for the info! Yes, interested in the upgrade.


Text or PM me your contact info and I'll let you know when I get it put together. 850-516-2409.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

6.5 mike said:


> 3 sets of Pacbay minima casting guides, 2 tips, a reel seat, & some x-flock tubing. Had to have something to play with.


Love those minima's. I used the single foot minima's on a couple of my favorite surf rods. Super light!


----------

